# IH ID-9 worth



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

Can anyone tell me how much a model ID-9 tractor is worth. It is a diesel that starts on gasoline and then you switch it over to diesel after it warms up a little. I think it is a 1947 model. Thanks,
Chuck d


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

neaver heard of a tractor that did that but l bet it would be nice in the winter


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

It's the first I've seen too. It has a magneto and everything, spark plugs. Mighty strange.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

all l could find was a 1/64 scale IH ID9 w/Disk for 7.50 $


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Chuck, I can't really help with the WIW question, but they aren't the most comon tractor for sure! The ID9 is the industrial version of the WD9 farm tractor. The start on gas feature was comon to all IH diesels of that time. The WD9 and ID9 share an engine with the TD9 crawler of the same period. It was a 335 CID low compression diesel, with 3 valves / cylinder. The third valve opened a chamber in the head to lower compression for gasoline operation.
I realise I didn't actually answer your question, but I hope I've been helpful in any case!


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info, parts man. Knowing the engine size will help me get parts.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck d _
> *Thanks for the info, parts man. Knowing the engine size will help me get parts. *


Chuck.
Engine parts are available but make sure you have a fat wallet. I did hear a set of piston/sleeves set for sale for 1800.00. Most kits were a increase bore to the SWD-9 which had the 350 ci engine.

I'm not sure what year they started (39 MD??) but IH used the same style engine in the MD, WD-6 family, WD-9 family, 600 and 650 diesels. The start on gas and switching to diesel were also used on the farmall and IH 400 and 450 series. Farmall/IH first diesel start tractors were with the 60 series tractors, 460, 560, and 660 tractors. The diesel were prone to cracked heads if the engine wasn't cooled down before shutting them off on the gas side. Lot of the ID models I beleive had a hand clutch and a foot throttle.
caseman-d


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks caseman-d. I haven't got this ID-9 yet but the guy has offered to give it to me. guess I can't go wrong with a deal like that huh.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck d _
> *Thanks caseman-d. I haven't got this ID-9 yet but the guy has offered to give it to me. guess I can't go wrong with a deal like that huh. *


Sure can't beat a deal like that. Wished I would get deals like that close to home, oh well I have enough projects myself    
caseman-d
PS: be sure to post a picture of it for us to see


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Wow, I'd say you better RUN over theer and pick it up!!!


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

WHERE CAN I FIND PARTS FOR THIS BEAST? I NEED A HEAD GASKET.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I think they are still available from your local Case Dealer. I show 53437DG for the head gasket. I think the valve cover is hard to find. I bought a couple that were found on the locator and they turned out to be to short.,

If you have the head off I would check for cracks before putting it back together.
caseman-d


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks caseman-d. None of the parts places I look at on-line show the I series tractor. It must be kinda rare do you think. Seems like it might be worth a bit. I must admit it is kinda neet for a diesel engine to have a magneto on it and will start on gas and it won't hurt it. I read that it is a C335 engine. Is that correct.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Chuck, the Is were much less comon, when looking for engine parts, ask for WD9 parts (same engine). Originally the engine would have been a D335, but if it's been rebuilt in the last 30-40 years, it's likely been upgraded to a D350. It's just bigger pistons and thinner sleeves, a change they made when going to the super WD9 etc.


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

Then either way the head gasket should be the same shouldn't it? Thanks partsman


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Yes, as far as I know, the complete gaket set should be the same for the D335 and the D350


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

Can one of you explain how the engine is set up to run on gas and then how it runs on diesel. does it have spark plugs for gas? does it have an injection pump and injectors for diesel. and does the gas go through the injectors also or does gas go through intake? I really need to go look it over good,but it is raining here and is supposed to be for the next few days. can't do anything outside so I thought I'd ask ya'll, If you got the time to explain how the old beast works. One thing about these computers and internet, they are good when the weather is bad. Thanks a lot and sorry to keep bothering you guys. Chuck D


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

No bother at all Chuck!! I always enjoy talking tractors!

The engine has 2 seperate fuel systems, one for gas and one for diesel. There are 2 levers on the left (I think) of the operaters platform. One lever is the throttle for the diesel system (injector pump), the other controls the gas system, and the third set of valves for lowering compression. When starting, the diesel system will be shut off, and the gas sytem turned on and compression lowered. The gas sytem has a magneto and spark plugs, and a carburater that has the throttle preset, and cannot be manipulated by the operater. When the engine has warmed up, the operater pushes the gas system lever which closes the third set of vavle, bring the compression ratio up to about 10-1. The same lever also closes a slide on the manifold which shuts off air flow through the carb, and grounds the mag killing current to the plugs. While pushing the gas sytem lever the operater pulls the diesel throttle (seems to me that there is a lock-out so that the diesel throttle can't be pulled till the gas system is fully shut down), sending fuel flow to the injectors and completeing switch over to diesel. IF the engine is sufficiently warmed up, there will be an almighty pop and rumble, and the engine will fire and run on diesel. 
Clear as mud now right?!


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

You aught to be a teacher parts man. So it even has a carb. huh. pretty cool. Thanks for the explanation. pretty simple operation I guess. yak at ya later. chuck d


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

forgot to ask if the ID-9 is 6 or 12 volt. Will a regular car battery turn it over to start it?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm not sure, but IIRC the diesels were 12V systems. Since you are, in effect, starting a gasoline engine, a regular car battery should be sufficient. HTH


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

That's good news parts man. I sure don't want to have to buy a big high priced battery for it. Sounds like parts are high enough for it. What's the best thing you know of to get stuck pistons unstuck. I've heard coca cola,turpentine,marvel mystery oil, and some others. I thought about trying that p-b blaster penetrating oil. It is supposed to be real good on rust. First thing I gotta do is see if it will come unstuck. Thanks, chuck d


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

What's the best thing you know of to get stuck pistons unstuck. I've heard coca cola,turpentine,marvel mystery oil, and some others. I thought about trying that p-b blaster penetrating oil. It is supposed to be real good on rust. First thing I gotta do is see if it will come unstuck. Thanks, chuck} -- chuck -- are you going to try ti get the pistons loose without air power? since you have sparkplug holes to wqork thru - out soem HOT oil very thin or your favorite solvent for loosening past down into the hole -[ I alwas used heated up diesel fuel myself-- but PB blaster works well in other applications techniques] - quickly screw an air adapter into the plug hole and blast it with air above 90psi-- let it sit for awhile-- it helps to push the solvent past thru to the psiton sides better -- it is a little more work - doing it one at a time , but it does help--


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

geez -- damn fingers and dell keyboards anyway-- I meant you need to PUT SOME HOT OIL OR SOLVENT THRU THE SPARKPLUG HOLES -- and then apply compressed air power -- It would be nice if I had the edit function here still


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

thanks big, I'll give er a try. I know what ya mean bout these dern computers. But it's the darn future of us all. Do you happen to know where I can find parts for this beast?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I've had good luck with ATF. Put the tractor in high gear and rock it back and forth. 
Have you checked your CASEIH dealer for parts? There's a Howard Shruck that advertises in "Red Power Magazine", I'll try to remember to find his phone # for you.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Just by chance I happened upon an email addy for a guy with NOS WD9 parts- [email protected]


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks parts man, I e-mailed him and we'll see what he has. Sure hope the pistons will free up. Sure would like to get her running again.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Chuck, if all else fails, those are a sleeved engine, expensive, but it would run again.


----------



## chuck d (Apr 18, 2004)

yea, caseman-d said he heard 1800.00 for piston sleeve set. That's definitely out of the question for me. Maybe if I give it lots of time with stuff in the cylinders it will turn loose. I have a lot more time than money. Time will tell.


----------

